# Fluval Spec Light transformer



## Dominic (9 Jul 2014)

The other day i got two ex-display fluval specs really cheap at work (£35 for the two) with all the bits and bobs. However, one of the specs has the light transformer missing. I thought i'd take them anyway as i was saving over £100 on them. 

I cannot find any transformers for the fluval spec v, so i was wondering whether one made specifically for a fluval chi, or another transformer, would be okay to use. 
Another option is to just buy a complete new light for the new tank. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Andy D (10 Jul 2014)

On the transformer you do have does it state the output voltage? The Chi/Edge ones are 12v.

Someone on PFK used an Arcadia Stretch on theirs and was getting good results.


----------



## Jamie McGrath (10 Jul 2014)

Maybe if you take the one you do have to an electrical wholesaler like newey and eyre or a lighting specialist they can point you in the right direction or sell you an alternative themselves.


----------



## James O (11 Jul 2014)

Check the one you did get.  It should state voltage and amperage.  There should also be a little diagram showing which part of the jack is positive and negative.  Either the pin of the outer edge.

Once you know go to Maplins website (or farnell etc) and order the corresponding item.  Voltage must be the same but the amperage must be same or higher (voltage is sent, amps are drawn)


----------



## Dominic (11 Jul 2014)

alright thank you guys!


----------

